# Wriggles - Dunstable - Opening Hours?



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone know? gonna pop over and have a look around today


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

10 - 5.30 monday to saturday
closed on sunday


Xmas week hours are slightly different, posted on the door [cant remember them though!]


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 10 - 5.30 monday to saturday
> closed on sunday
> 
> 
> Xmas week hours are slightly different, posted on the door [cant remember them though!]


When do different xmas hours start? If that makes sense..


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Gina. said:


> When do different xmas hours start? If that makes sense..


I'll ring up in a sec and confirm

: victory:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

24th open 10 - 2

25th closed
26th closed
27th closed
28th closed

29th 10 - 5.30 as normal
30th 10 - 5.30 as normal

31st closed
1st closed


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 24th open 10 - 2
> 
> 25th closed
> 26th closed
> ...


 
Excellent thanks 

So up until the 24th its all normal?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Gina. said:


> Excellent thanks
> 
> So up until the 24th its all normal?


Yup :2thumb:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> Yup :2thumb:


Great  I'll be in early next week


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Monday to Saturday - 10am - 5:30pm
Sunday - 11am - 3pm

Wednesday late opening, they are open till 8pm:2thumb:

And wrigglies do look after their animals


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Beardies are the best said:


> Monday to Saturday - 10am - 5:30pm
> Sunday - 11am - 3pm
> 
> Wednesday late opening, they are open till 8pm:2thumb:
> ...


Yup these are the current opening times plus late night opening on wednesdays until 8pm.

The largest gator tank has live plants, all the others have land areas and hiding areas too, and yesterday was water change day so all the turtle tanks have clean water now... All the animals are well looked after and set up properly.

Jason (reptile livestock manager)


----------

